# Zip Repair/Replace for Bag



## Cahir (26 Jan 2006)

Does anyone know where in Dublin city centre I could get a zip repaired or replaced on an expensive designer bag - it's a good bag so I don't want an awful looking zip ruining it.

I bought it abroad so I can't go back to the shop and it was my fault that the zip broke in the first place so I can't demand a replacement bag.


----------



## racso (26 Jan 2006)

you should try all the clothes alteration shops they might take the job on i remember in the good old days that the shoe repair shops used to do it. shall ask the missus for you she may know a good one


----------



## ophelia (28 Jan 2006)

The shoe repair shop I brought my bag to when the zip broke quoted me E30 !!!!!!!!!!!! I still haven't fixed it as I thought that was way too much.


----------



## orka (28 Jan 2006)

There's a little place just off lower baggot street (the street to the side of tesco - don't know what it's called) - they do bag repairs as well as shoe repairs.


----------



## Cahir (29 Jan 2006)

Thanks for the replies - I'll pop into the baggot street place tomorrow to see if they can help.  I wouldn't mind paying €30 as the bag cost an awful lot more than that and I love it so much!


----------



## seanmac50 (29 Jan 2006)

Pat Vances shoe repairs, Florence Road, Bray, repair zips, do good work, and are reasonable.


----------



## Cahir (30 Jan 2006)

seanmac50 said:
			
		

> Pat Vances shoe repairs, Florence Road, Bray, repair zips, do good work, and are reasonable.




Thanks but as much as I love the bag I don't think I'll travel out to Bray to get it fixed.  Hopefully I'll have some luck with the baggot street place but unfortunately I forgot to bring the bag with me today.


----------

